# Do Beef Ribs use 3-2-1?



## fstarsinic (Jun 15, 2009)

Is it recommended that beef ribs use the 321 method like suggested for pork ribs?

As far as how they should look when complete...
Should they be falling off the bone?
Still have to chew them off the bone with some fat on them.
Still have to chew them off the bone with no fat on them at all.

What are your opinions?


----------



## lucc (Jun 15, 2009)

This is a quote from the 3-2-1 article to the left.

'_Note: the 3-2-1 method is designed for spare ribs.. if you are looking to smoke baby back ribs then the process will be closer to 2-2-1.'_

No mention of this method for beef ribs.


----------



## irishteabear (Jun 15, 2009)

I've done quite a few beef ribs, they're my favorite.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  I find that they usually take about 4 -5 hrs at 250.  I don't do the 3-2-1 method with them.  Just rub them and slap them in the smoker.   They turn out great every time.  I don't even spritz or mop them any more.  I found they really don't need it.


----------



## fire it up (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm with Dawn, you don't really need to wrap them, though it doesn't hurt I have stopped wrapping them in foil and love how they turn out.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jun 15, 2009)

I did beef short ribs, large cuts that were about 1" thick, as I recall. I think I did approx. 4.25-2.25-0.5 on those (I'd have to look again to find out for sure). Bones were popping out when I transfered them back to the grate from the foil brasing pan. These were very well marbled with fat, so I wanted to render out as much fat as possible, using a slightly lower than normal smoke temp.

Here's the link to that thread, if it might help you out:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=77535

The decision to foil/not foil is based on how tender you want the rib to be. Chewy texture is achieved by not foiling, tender by foiling. Also, if you foil, the amount of time in brasing will determine the amount of tenderness you will get in the end. Longer brase = more tenderness.

Hope this helps you decide how long and which process to use.

Good smokin' to ya!

Eric


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 15, 2009)

I with dawn also rub then slam them in the smoke and let her rip pater chip. No spitz no foil just plain good ribs.


----------



## hungryjohn (Jun 15, 2009)

Dawn's beef ribs look so good that I'd do 'em her way.


----------



## fstarsinic (Jun 15, 2009)

I use a saltier rub on my beef ribs. It's a purchased rub, actually.  I love it.
Rib Roundup Seasoning from the old country deli.  if anyone is interested you can google it and order online just like I did. I'd like to be able to make my own that was similar but have yet to try.  Soon, I hope.


----------



## smokingd (Jun 15, 2009)

I have seen Dawn's pic's some of the nicest ribs ever follow her lead you can't go wrong.  She was also just nominated into the OTBS.


----------



## flash (Jun 15, 2009)

I usually do no more that 4 to 4 1/2 hours. Kinda whatever way you like your steak done. I have also foiled or not foiled. Both ways are good. Love the beef ribs with Mojo Crillio. Wife likes them with Jeff's rub.


----------



## gnubee (Jun 15, 2009)

I do them using a modified 3 2 1 ..... for the 3 I just let them stay in the smoke till they pull back from the bone about 1/4 - 1/2 inch depending on their size. Then give them 2 hours in the foil and an hour in the smoke again. Works for me. I use Jeff's rub with mustard or worchestershire sauce. I mop with straight spiced rum. 

They come out almost falling off the bone but with still some texture and the flavour is awesome! 

I like them with just a touch of chew them off the bones and a little fat on them. 

Dino ribs are my favourite over pork ribs but its a close race.


----------



## wmarkw (Jun 16, 2009)

Beef ribs are amazing.  I use a rub of kosher salt, black pepper and some garlic powder and then smoke w/ pecan for about 5 hours or so around 225*.  Only open the smoker door to add more chips and quickly shut it.  I will sauce them about 30 minutes before I take them off.


----------

